# Back seat removal



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Fool4racing said:


> What is trick to remove back seat bottom trying to run wiring for amp and need to route wire under bottom or up side where side bolster with air bag is.


To remove the bottom of the back seats simply grab the front of each seat one by one and pull directly up. Its just two clips, and then it completely pulls straight out. Its really simple/easy. One thing to look out for when re-installing them though, is that at the back corners of the bottom seats have little hooks on them that attach to a bar.


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate info just don't want to go yanking around and jack something up.


----------



## johnb (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi guys
I have a 2010 diesel cruze sedan and tried to pull the bottom back seat out. It wouldn't budge. The end part of the seatbelts are caught under the cloth and I can't fully push the seat down. How do I lift it up. Anyone know?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you force the seatbelt buckles through the seat prior to lifting?


----------

